
Sued for billions, Facebook is accused of killing crypto businesses - benmunster1
https://decrypt.co/8089/sued-for-billions-facebook-is-accused-of-killing-crypto-startups
======
aphextim
Seems like if you ban product A from your platform, then come out with product
B and that is permissible, while still disallowing any competition from other
products and using your own size/reach to squash any competition seems like it
may have an interesting outcome.

------
slappyjoe
OK, but $500 BILLION? Come on. Maybe that's Aussie dollars.

